# Latest list of entrees, extras in Wornick MRE's



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2014)

This from buyandsell.gc.ca (also attached if link doesn't work):


> .... The Department of National Defense (DND) has a requirement is to supply Entrées, Fruits and Desserts in accordance with Department of National Defence (DND) D-85-001-069/SF-002 dated 92-06-26, Specification for Meat, Poultry, Fruit and Baked Dessert Products in Retort Pouches.  Items are required for the production of an operational meal pack for Canadian Forces Personnel serving overseas as well as in Canada ....
> 
> Items x Quantity
> 
> ...


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Apr 2014)

oh god, Blueberry Applesauce, why?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2014)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> oh god, Blueberry Applesauce, why?



Its ok, after the budget cuts take full effect you'll only get 1 IMP a year. Odds are you won't get Blueberry Applesauce.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its ok, after the budget cuts take full effect you'll only get 1 IMP a year. Odds are you won't get Blueberry Applesauce.



Not quite true, I know here with the closure of the kitchen that's all we'll get for every exercise.... :boke:


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its ok, after the budget cuts take full effect you'll only get 1 IMP a year. Odds are you won't get Blueberry Applesauce.


Just when I held out hope that there may be a chance of a decent starch (tortillas) doing better in a sealed bag than the facsimile of bread I've seen in a bag.


----------



## medicineman (8 Apr 2014)

Pre-Deployment trg for Croatia caught us in 29 Palms California with the world's surplus of IMP breakfasts...back when they all sucked arse.   We each got 2 per day and maybe a decent dinner or lunch...so needless to say, we did a lot of trading with the Marines down there to get some MRE's (I still miss the chicken stew).  Due to the nature of the exercise - we were humping our backsides off all over the desert - and the food issue, I managed to lose about 25 pounds.  Pity I can't do that now...anyway, I'd have certainly appreciated some of this stuff in there back then.

Blueberry applesauce - I'd have to say "num num"...and if we're lucky, all the antioxidants won't be cooked out of the damn stuff, so it will be almost good for you.  Pity they don't have the fibre tablets in them like the Italian combat rations...bung you up or get you going depending on what's wrong  :nod:.

 :2c:


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Just when I held out hope that there may be a chance of a decent starch (tortillas) doing better in a sealed bag than the facsimile of bread I've seen in a bag.



Try enjoying bread, canned in 1943, and eaten in 1968.....and it was considered good enough....at least it got you through the ham and lima beans..... ;D


----------



## Strike (8 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Pre-Deployment trg for Croatia caught us in 29 Palms California with the world's surplus of IMP breakfasts...back when they all sucked arse.   We each got 2 per day and maybe a decent dinner or lunch...so needless to say, we did a lot of trading with the Marines down there to get some MRE's (I still miss the chicken stew).  Due to the nature of the exercise - we were humping our backsides off all over the desert - and the food issue, I managed to lose about 25 pounds.  Pity I can't do that now...anyway, I'd have certainly appreciated some of this stuff in there back then.
> 
> Blueberry applesauce - I'd have to say "num num"...and if we're lucky, all the antioxidants won't be cooked out of the damn stuff, so it will be almost good for you.  Pity they don't have the fibre tablets in them like the Italian combat rations...bung you up or get you going depending on what's wrong  :nod:.
> 
> :2c:



Jeez, that's when the omelet actually DID look like lung in a bag.  People still refer to today's IMP omelets as such but they have no idea.

And blueberry applesauce?  I'd take that any day over "baked cherry dessert."  That always reminded me of 20 fruit roll-ups all smooshed together.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Apr 2014)

Don't forget the chocolate desert with chocolate sauce....instant diabetic coma....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Pity they don't have the fibre tablets in them like the Italian combat rations...bung you up or get you going depending on what's wrong  :nod:.
> 
> :2c:


If you saw Italian rations, did you see the mythical "shot" for breakfast?


----------



## medicineman (8 Apr 2014)

Strike said:
			
		

> Jeez, that's when the omelet actually DID look like lung in a bag.  People still refer to today's IMP omelets as such but they have no idea.
> 
> And blueberry applesauce?  I'd take that any day over "baked cherry dessert."



I Always thought the cherry lung was supposed to double as an arctic candle - just shove a wick in it and it would likely burn for hours.



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> If you saw Italian rations, did you see the mythical "shot" for breakfast?



The Italian rations we got were in Afghanistan just after we trundled into Kabul - I noticed no such delicacy in my 24 hour packs.  Their fresh rations were also, shall we say, light by North American standards  ;D...most of the guys lost it that first morning there at breakfast when the hardiest thing available was cornflakes and latte, lol.  It would seem that they didn't understand the concept of a European breakfast.  The Italians did have wine at the tables though at dinner, well not at our tables, but at their own.

MM


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Apr 2014)

When I was attached to the Alpini, the First Mountain Artillery Regiment to be specific, the pack rations included grappa in little plastic squeeze packets like catsup and relish comes in. Mind you, that was nothing compared to mules carrying jerry cans of red wine when we were getting a hot meal.


----------



## dimsum (8 Apr 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> When I was attached to the Alpini, the First Mountain Artillery Regiment to be specific, the pack rations included grappa in little plastic squeeze packets like catsup and relish comes in. Mind you, that was nothing compared to mules carrying jerry cans of red wine when we were getting a hot meal.



Ah, Grappa.  A few nights I'll never remember due to that horrendous stuff with my neighbours.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Their fresh rations were also, shall we say, light by North American standards  ;D...most of the guys lost it that first morning there at breakfast when the hardiest thing available was cornflakes and latte, lol.  It would seem that they didn't understand the concept of a European breakfast.


Depends where you are in Europe, I think.  Most Italians I know in the old country either have no breakfast or a chocolate pastry and coffee, so the flakes & latte were about the right speed for most Italians (notwithstanding the fact that the Italians in theatre were burning more calories).


----------



## medicineman (9 Apr 2014)

At the "steamline" that morning, I was presented a wee sticky bun (in a sealed plastic wrapper), a small bread roll (also in a sealed plastic wrapper), and then went and got myself a big bowl of latte...most of the young RCR guys with me thought it was some sort of joke being played on us and were wondering when the real food would show up  ;D.  IIRC, dinner the night before consisted of some penne and very anemic marinara sauce, so I suspect they were hungry.

MM


----------

